# School me.



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I am wanting a new trail-camera (game camera) or two or three to setup in some of my prime hunting areas to see what is there. I don't wanna just use them for hunting, I also want to use them to "see what was there" when I am camping - meaning - I want to be able to mount them to my camper or a nearby tree so that I can review what happened the night before while I was sleeping.

There are lots of choices out there - too many in fact.

I have narrowed it down via eBay to cameras that have greater than 5 megapixel resolution and with video capabilities, but, even then, there are lots of choices ... :gaah:

So - would you recommend the one you have, one that is super-sweet or something else entirely? I am not made of money, so, price is a factor, but, I still want something of quality for my money and I am willing to spend a little extra for quality. Right now, the ScoutGuard series of trail cameras is really peaking my interest. Convince me to skip that thought or to go with it .... I am open to options!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I have used three different models, a cheapo, one expensive and the others are in between, none of them really stand out imo. They all work, one has more IR bulbs so better footage at night but less battery life. Curious if someone has one that stands above the others, particularily value vs. feature wise.


----------



## Fireman4c (Nov 8, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> I am wanting a new trail-camera (game camera) or two or three to setup in some of my prime hunting areas to see what is there. I don't wanna just use them for hunting, I also want to use them to "see what was there" when I am camping - meaning - I want to be able to mount them to my camper or a nearby tree so that I can review what happened the night before while I was sleeping.
> 
> There are lots of choices out there - too many in fact.
> 
> ...


I use Wild Game Innovations IR3's and IR5's they are cheap $65 to $80. They work very well. The ones I have now have lasted 3 years so far. When they first came out they were not very good, they filled with water, but these new ones are great. Be sure to get the IR type in any name brand you get. The quality of night photos are so much better and it picks up from farther away!! Hope this helps


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Here is one that I was thinking about ...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BolyGuard-S...398546?pt=Digital_Cameras&hash=item2571c30e52

On some of the other eBay finds it said that it maxed out at a 2gb memory-card, I would want to have something that maxed at the 32gb of memory so that if I am leaving it out for a week or so, it wouldn't run out of memory half-way through the week.

I really like the remote-control on it and being able to see the pictures on the controller too ..


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow, they certainly have enough models/features. Didn't see as many options when we picked up ours. Having a minimum like that on memory card size ticks me off, I always have spares from one thing or another when I upgrade would be a pain if you couldn't use more than 2gb.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Here I was thinking you wanted someone to put on the naughty teacher outfit and 'school you' 

I need to stop just reading the subject line...


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Grimm said:


> Here I was thinking you wanted someone to put on the naughty teacher outfit and 'school you'
> 
> I need to stop just reading the subject line...


My dear ... that is a whole 'nother topic that could get me into some troubles .... :ignore:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> My dear ... that is a whole 'nother topic that could get me into some troubles .... :ignore:


Get me in a whole heap of trouble too...


----------

